# M118 and M118LR rounds



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I was talking to a guy on a different website about the differences between the two and he gave me this link. http://www.locusmedius.com/2006/02/open_tip_bullet.html

I have shot M118's in the Corps. but the M118LR's weren't out yet. I have shot some M118LR's from American Ballistics Technologies through my FN A3 G and they shoot real nice.

I was just wondering if anybody has any thoughts about either rounds.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh here is their website for any of you other "7.62 x 51mm NATO Heads".... :lol: http://www.amballistics.com/id20.htm

Its the best I've found....at least my rifle likes it!! :beer:


----------

